# Nova DVR Galaxi Lathe Enhancements



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's quite a nice indexing wheel!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Lew. I have used it 3 times already..once for steel parts!! It is an accurate dividing head for all kinds of projects.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

You might be able to glue a Red Block of wood to the Flat Red off button…
... Might help in 'feeling' the On / OFF switches… (??)

Other than that, looks like you're headed for changing the wiring for the ON/OFF… to an *outboard* Large Paddle type OFF sw, etc. 

Another toy? Looks like a nice one!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great easy to read indexing system Jim.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Well done Jim….....When you cranked it up it ran remarkably true….Totally out of my ability range, but it is easy to see you did some mighty fine enhancement on that Lathe. I enjoyed the Video and found it very informative.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Joe. I'm thinking of a double pole momentary contact toggle switch for the off/on. I think I've found the two pair of terminal that come from those flat switches. If so, I'm all set to test it. I don't ever use that red emergency stop button- it is in a third location!!

Hi Tony, I have shirt from a my one and only turning seminar with Lyle Jamieson and it says "I'm Into EASY" and that fits me to a T!! If it ain't easy, it is a pain to use all the time! I modify everything to make it easy…even new lathes!!!

Hi Cliff. It is right on. I did some tops in it last night to try it out and it makes them so easy to make now!! I was going to scrap the video and make a new one, but this had everything in it.Then the locator pin for my index wheel unscrewed a few threads and I could not see what was keeping the spindle from turning when the stops were both locked out. I put Locktite on the treads and it is now permanently set.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

As I said before, that indexing system is top notch Jim. It would be great to get the industry to adapt to that. 
Nice to see you have the collects working on the nova. Although I have gotten use to the on/off switch on mine, it will be interesting to see what you come up with.
Thanks for the tip for FMW fasteners. I have been looking for a acme threaded nut for a project and like you said they are expensive everywhere. I will look into it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dave, here is the link toe FMW Fasterners

https://www.fmwfasteners.com/products/1-1-4-8-a194-2h-heavy-hex-nut-hot-dipped-galvanized?gclid=Cj0KEQjw5Ie8BRCJ9fHlr_bH24cBEiQAkoDQceL0gh8cqVqtSi9h4DXIpPSRMUeUOYrRymXIzD1_UuAaAnzL8P8HAQ

Here is one for Acme threads:
http://stores.ebay.com/imsrv

cheers, Jim


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm with you and prefer a single, simple, mechanical on/off switch.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Rick. 
The difference with this lathe is that it is a computer controlled motor and I am not sure what type of signal to the circuitry is needed. I don't think it can be a full on switch but maybe a momentary contact switch with a just a pulse to complete the circuit between the contacts. The engineers at Nova won't tell me which way to go . I'm going to find the contacts and , with the power off, see if they remain closed when the switch is depressed. If they do, I would use a double pole double throw momentary contact switch and use a separate pair to replace each touch switch. That would leave the touch switches there and still functional .
I like to just look out of the corner of my eye and turn it off or on and I can't do that here. I have to look at it and hit it right in the center!!

I'm not a computer guy so I don't know how that stuff is designed.

Cheers, Jim


----------

